# kernel panic RIP with TOI-sources 2.6.28

## DaggyStyle

the panic occurs on boot, the problem is that it is happens before the service starts to load and nothing is seems to be recorded in messages, is there a way to log the panic?

----------

## DaggyStyle

sorry for the confusing title, TOI-sources=TuxOnIce-sources.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I'd say either type it down, word for word, or use a digital camera to take a picture of the screen. It can be a very useful thing.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

part of the backtrace

http://img520.imageshack.us/img520/4849/21474714bv7.jpg

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Daggy, 

The link isn't working. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

strange, try this: http://img238.imageshack.us/my.php?image=picturenq7.jpg

----------

## pappy_mcfae

The first link is now working (natch). 

What I find scary is the two errors seem to be for different causes. 

Have you tried compiling a non-TOI kernel to see if it works? I'd go that route first. Use one of my seeds and whatever non-TOI kernel version, and see if you get the same problems. If so, I'd say you have something in the hardware that's coming apart. If not, then there's something really weird about that particular kernel version, and how it interacts with your system. 

I just noticed something. Is your system equipped with an Intel video chip? Is it also equipped with an Intel CPU? If so, have you enabled the microcode patch? If so, turn it off, and retry. The 2.6.28 kernel version is buggy with Intel systems...especially using the microcode stuff.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> The first link is now working (natch). 
> 
> What I find scary is the two errors seem to be for different causes. 
> 
> Have you tried compiling a non-TOI kernel to see if it works? I'd go that route first. Use one of my seeds and whatever non-TOI kernel version, and see if you get the same problems. If so, I'd say you have something in the hardware that's coming apart. If not, then there's something really weird about that particular kernel version, and how it interacts with your system. 
> ...

 

I have no problems running 2.6.28 gentoo-sources. I had some crashes upon shutdown but they seem to go away

this computer is brand new, few months old, here are the general specs: http://www.insidehw.com/Reviews/Notebooks/Dell-Studio-1535.html

mine has the ati graphics card.

if you need more info just ask

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Do you have the microcode patch turned on under CPU features? From what I've read, ATI and nvidia are unaffected by this. It's only us poor saps with Intel video chips who get the really dirty end of the stick. 

I just resurrected a machine that has an nvidia card in it, and I'm going to check to see if the 2.6.28 kernel works properly with it. Considering the machine, it will probably run like the proverbial raped ape, leaving my other machines weeping jealously...Or not.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

I use the image file suspension, for some reason /sys/power/tuxonice/file/target is empty, when I echo the file into the /sys/power/tuxonice/file/target, the file is not empty but when I reboot it is empty again.

this happens with 2.6.28-r1 too

----------

## Hu

/sys is the traditional mount point for the pseudo-filesystem sysfs.  The kernel does not persist anything stored there across reboots.

----------

## DaggyStyle

ok, I was following this: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TuxOnIce#Alternative:_Using_a_Dedicated_File

now this occurs when I input 

```
resume=file:/dev/sda*:0x*******
```

 to the kernel parameters

any hints?

----------

## DaggyStyle

puppy, what is the how to that you use?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Puppy? You mean me? I sure hope not. I'm not young enough or cuddly enough for that. Which how-to are you referring to?   :Surprised: 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

my fault, pappy

I'm trying to set it again with another how to, which one did you used?

I want to use the image file method

----------

## pappy_mcfae

A how to for which thing? I'm a little lost...sorry.   :Embarassed: 

It was a long night of setting up new kernels for the herd. I even have a machine that's running 2.6.28.1 without one single hiccup. So catch me up, and we can go from there. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> A how to for which thing? I'm a little lost...sorry.  
> 
> It was a long night of setting up new kernels for the herd. I even have a machine that's running 2.6.28.1 without one single hiccup. So catch me up, and we can go from there. 
> 
> Blessed be!
> ...

 

please elaborate on what explain please.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I was referring to this: *Quote:*   

> my fault, pappy
> 
> I'm trying to set it again with another how to, which one did you used?
> 
> I want to use the image file method

 

Which how to? What were we doing?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

I was following this: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/TuxOnIce#Alternative:_Using_a_Dedicated_File

now the crash occurs when I input

```
resume=file:/dev/sda*:0x*******
```

to the kernel parameters, if I leave it black it boots ok but hibernation is disabled

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I have never used the tux-on-ice sources. I do know that they are built on the vanilla kernel, so any problems with that kernel will translate to problems with its derivatives. If your machine is all Intel, and you haven't upgraded to GEM, the .28 kernel will be problematic. Try the .27 tux-on-ice kernel version to see if it works out. If so, then your machine simply doesn't like the .28 kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## DaggyStyle

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> I have never used the tux-on-ice sources. I do know that they are built on the vanilla kernel, so any problems with that kernel will translate to problems with its derivatives. If your machine is all Intel, and you haven't upgraded to GEM, the .28 kernel will be problematic. Try the .27 tux-on-ice kernel version to see if it works out. If so, then your machine simply doesn't like the .28 kernel.
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

toi is patched against the gentoo sources, why should I need GEM if I have a ATI card?

the 28 gentoo-sources works great, got better support than 27.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I've read a few folks complaining about .28 and ATI cards. I have no idea whether or not it's true. If you've had another version of TOI working, then you have to analyze the differences between then and now. 

I've not worked with TOI except to set up the basics for some guy a while back. I'm just thinking that if there are problems with the .28 and ATI, it might be better to go back to what worked.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

